# Question on 2 3/4" for Ducks



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello All,

Before long will be Our Southernteir Duck Season and I was wondering if 2 3/4" Will work on Mallards and Wood ducks?

Here are two Types I been wanting to try in my Over Under 12 gauge Boito Shotgun. It won't allow any shells over 2 3/4" has a Mod and a Full Choke Barrel.

Want to Also try them in my Remington Model 48 Sportsmen 12 gauge semi auto. Has a Mod Barrel.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ctd_imag ... /56148.jpg

and

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/68089-5.html

Thanks alot
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

they sure will work if you can hit them


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

In most cases the only thing you lose in the 2 3/4" is the pellet count. velocity and energy are pretty comparable except on the heaviest loads. You may lose a few yards in effectiveness not because they are less powerfull but because the pattern is a bit thinner. FWIW I clobbered ducks with 1 oz 20 ga loads last fall. Any bird within 30 yards was at risk. 
So 1 oz and 1 1/4 oz 12 ga loads will get it done at reasonable ranges. If 2 3/4" shells were significantly cheaper than 3" I'd probably use them 75% of the time but for only a buck or 2 difference I shoot 3".


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

THey would be good to 35 with steel but if you use it for upland and you can use lead if your a good shot and have the right shot size and choke lead 2 3/4" would be good 40-45 easy. By the way I rolled a coyote the other day with 2 3/4" steel number 2's it is all about shot placement and being able to hit what you aim at.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for answering my question guys...I Think I'll Stick with the 3"

Unless I find later on that Most of my shots are rather close range,then I will make a final choice..

thanks again.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Drove to Ackleys and Sons in Westfield P.A. Yesturday..

Didn't know ahead of time all they sell for waterfowl is Black Cloud..

So I Bought a Box of Black Cloud FS steel 3" bb and a Box of 2 3/4" #3 Shot... So I can use my double barrel and Semi auto with the 2 3/4" and I can use the 3" in my 870 express..

Was goin' to go out goose hunting today,As I was crow hunting yesturday and blowing my crow calls, I had 8 geese fly over the soybean field and right at me well within' Range...

But with wrong ammo I Watched them Pass, and Decided to get some steel shot and a Primo Goose Flute....

Practising the call inside,Driven the wife NUTS...

Was goin' to go out today,But Have no Locals to Take with me, and it's just not the same Dropping Birds and Not sharing the Hunt with others.....

I Plan to Call my Cuz Shortly,and see if he may want to go out tomorrow with his boy and allow me to tag along...

Best wishes all,I Sure hope I am not Disappointed with these Black Clouds...At $25.00 a Box.......

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

I hunted all last year useing 20ga 3in and 2 3/4in shells.I kill just as many as any one eles did.The only time i notest it wasent knocking them was in late season.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

BobberBoy, Why thats good to know...

As I Just called around as I may need more ammo and happen to Find a shop that has Steel shot winchester brand for $14.00 a Box,So I may Stock up on some more.. As I doubt these two boxes of black cloud will last me all that long...

Thanks a bunch..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

dakotashooter2 said:


> In most cases the only thing you lose in the 2 3/4" is the pellet count. velocity and energy are pretty comparable except on the heaviest loads. You may lose a few yards in effectiveness not because they are less powerfull but because the pattern is a bit thinner. FWIW I clobbered ducks with 1 oz 20 ga loads last fall. Any bird within 30 yards was at risk.
> So 1 oz and 1 1/4 oz 12 ga loads will get it done at reasonable ranges. If 2 3/4" shells were significantly cheaper than 3" I'd probably use them 75% of the time but for only a buck or 2 difference I shoot 3".


who goes duck hunting with 1oz 20ga shells. MAYBE a dove not a duck


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

WHO??????? ME. Switched to a light weight 20 ga O/U for upland game 3 years ago then had shoulder surgery 2 years ago so I used it for waterfowl that season and used it exclusively last season just to see what I could do. A 20 ga WILL kill waterfowl you just have to know your limitations. I plan on using it again this year.

Hey ..... I see they finally came out with steel loads for the 410. I started waterfowl hunting with the 410 and am tempted to pick up some shells and go knock down some teal just for old times sake.

I'd suggest patterning the gun with the 2 3/4 loads to see what you get. You might be pleasantly supprized.

FWIW I think the improvement most guys see in switching from 2 3/4" to 3" isn't the shell but the confidence boost it gives them. Very rarely do I feel handicapped by a 2 3/4" shell. But I like to get them in close anyway and just don't take long shots.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

markbrower said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > In most cases the only thing you lose in the 2 3/4" is the pellet count. velocity and energy are pretty comparable except on the heaviest loads. You may lose a few yards in effectiveness not because they are less powerfull but because the pattern is a bit thinner. FWIW I clobbered ducks with 1 oz 20 ga loads last fall. Any bird within 30 yards was at risk.
> ...


Somebody who isn't over compensating.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

hilarious. I bet you drive a compact car too huh?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Actually i drive a f350 with a 10 inch lift. It has a "lift it cuz fat chicks cant jump" sticker right next to my huge avery and "if it flies it dies" stickers. Pretty badass I must say.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just drive a standard 4x4 piece of junk Blazer or Dakota. I hunt for the experience. When it becomes easy I do something to make it more challenging. My bow has NO sights and I hunt on the ground, my deer hunting gun is a revolver, I hunt most birds with the 20 ga and I always enjoy my hunts. It works for me and I have become a better hunter for it. The only handicap is the one in your own mind.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I went out goose hunting this morning,Called in 2 But they flew far to my right apast me and landed on a swamp 400-500 yards away.So I let them just stay as I Don't have a Boat to get what I shoot on water.

So I Keep Calling and I had a solo goose come in from behind me and I Turned around and fired 1 shot of 3" #BB Black Cloud ,So I Was thinking Dang how inthe heck could I of missed um'...

Started calling again and Had a group of 13 swing wide of me and land on the swamp with them other 2..I Kept calling and four of them geese took flight and flew over me,And I Fired off 3 shots at them and Missed all Four....Thats when the Rest on the swamp flew off and outta site southword...

Stumped and Feeling the LOW of Missing 4 shots today..

I Had my wife Print off some Bowling Pin Targets,

FirstTarget- I Took out the 870 12 gauge with A Rem Full Choke in it. Shot a 3" #BB At 40 Yards,Used my Range finder to check distance to Target.On that Sheet of Paper there was *6* Total Pellet Holes (weird)

Second Target Stamped to the Plywood same yardage.Same Gun,I Shot a black cloud 2 3/4" #3 and I got more on the target* 16* Pellets.

Third Target I Used my Over Under 12 gauge Boito First Shot Black Cloud 2 3/4" #3 And It's a Modified Bore..*0 *Pellets on Paper at 40 yards.

Fourth Target Same Gun,Top Barrel Full Choke,Winchester Epert 2 3/4" #3 and I got just* 5* pellets on the Paper target.

Fifth target I Used my Remington Model 48 sportsmen It has a Full Choke barrel on it Also 12 gauge.First I shot the Black Cloud 2 3/4" #3 at 40 yards and there was *20* Pellets in the paper target.

Sixth Target Same Gun, Tested the 2 3/4" #3 Winchester Epert at 40 yards and got *14* Pellets in the paper target.....

Would be a Slight improvement maybe if I was about to shoot the 3" Shells in my Remington sportsmen 48, But I Feel it will be my Best choice for geese and ducks this season. I may have to Test some #2 Shot threw it in 2 3/4" or some 2 3/4" #BB's....

I Think it may be a Hint to me,that the Plastic Cap on the bottom side of the Stock of the Sportsmen 48 is a Fly'n Duck ........

Best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Third Target I Used my Over Under 12 gauge Boito First Shot Black Cloud 2 3/4" #3 And It's a Modified Bore..*0 *Pellets on Paper at 40 yards.
> 
> Fourth Target Same Gun,Top Barrel Full Choke,Winchester Epert 2 3/4" #3 and I got just* 5* pellets on the Paper target.


You might want to get a large piece of paper or cardboard and shoot this gun some more to determine where it is hitting. Sounds like it might not be regulated right. I have that problem with my 20 ga. It shoots low with the very top of the pattern hitting the point of aim. It took some getting used to but works great on incoming/dropping birds.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

DakotaShooter2,Thats May be the deal with this and all the Guns..Give a Larger Background other then a sheel of 24x24 Plywood and just a sheet of paper stapled on....As It Does great shooting commen crows with 2 3/4" #7 1/2 shot with the Modified and follow up Full choked barrel...

I Overslept..Bummer,Didn't make it out at 6:00 Am to call in some geese to shoot (at) As Untill I hit um' I am just shooting at um'....

Whats Odds of calling in Geese Midday? Noonish... As I could make it out around 5:30 till Dark if need be,But thought I could work on my calling skills and Gather some Ideas on where to set up..Now before they Fly back threw later on ....

I Was Hoping this Over/under would be a Nice goose Gun, as I have the Fiber optic site tube placed on it's Vent rib,Also it's a cute gun to post with Pics next to me and the geese I shoot...

Thanks for all your tips and Help....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

